# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Fiori

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 08-09-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 02-09-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Gjeorgji-shqiperi  3-0" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23483

Titulli: "Zgjedhjet" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23482

Titulli: "Zgjedhjet" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23481

Titulli: "Sondazh per zgjedhjet" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23480

Titulli: "Ja dhe une" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga Pamelaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23479

Titulli: "kthimi per ne shqiperi" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga juniku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23477

Titulli: "Cilat jane gradat e nje te krishteri" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga altini55)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23476

Titulli: "Win 2000 start up disk" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23467

Titulli: "Mbi koke me rri edhe me ndrit" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga SkenderRusi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23466

Titulli: "Itali - Wales  4-0" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga Irc-Killer)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23465

Titulli: "Nene e bir" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23463

Titulli: "Ekstavagante Apo...." (postuar 07-09-2003 nga La_Lune)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23461

Titulli: "Durresi mbetet njeshi!!!" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga WaRrIoR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23460

Titulli: "Cili eshte synimi i AKSH!" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga bani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23458

Titulli: "Kush do per pushime vitin tjeter ne ishujt e greqise!" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga bani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23456

Titulli: "Me shkrimtarin Nasho Jorgaqi." (postuar 07-09-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23455

Titulli: "Dublimet e filmave, tani edhe ne Allvani!" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23454

Titulli: "Si te evitoni dhimbjet e qafes!" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23453

Titulli: "Alergjite!" (postuar 07-09-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23452

Titulli: "Ndihme!!.... Pseudonim per ne bluze" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga Selena)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23444

Titulli: "Duhet ta pranojme njerken apo njerkun??????" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga DINA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23443

Titulli: "kush e gjen kete" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga bobi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23441

Titulli: "Ulematë për 72 grupet e humbura" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga islamway)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23437

Titulli: "Shqiptaret e Amerikes per Nenshtetesi" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga bereal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23435

Titulli: "E dashur Era" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga SkenderRusi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23434

Titulli: "Per Nenshteti Amerikane" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga bereal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23432

Titulli: "Cilat jane?" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga dolcecandy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23426

Titulli: "Fatkeqesite qe solli darvinizmi per shoqerine" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga KOMFORT LUX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23422

Titulli: "Dhjete qytetet me te shtrenjta ne bote!" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga Gege Toska)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23421

Titulli: "E gjeni dot cilet jane ne kete foto!?" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga Gege Toska)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23420

Titulli: "Dallimet mes Evropes dhe Amerikes komente mbi nje shkrim!" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga Andrra e Jetes)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23419

Titulli: "Ka egzistuar Ungjilli?" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga The exorcist)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23416

Titulli: "Shqiptaret nga Suedia" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga k63r)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23415

Titulli: "Përshëndetje nga Dritani" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga NBA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23414

Titulli: "Frida Kahlo" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga Eagle)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23413

Titulli: "Majko ofron trupa për stabilizimin e Maqedonisë" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23412

Titulli: "cilat stacione do ta japin ndeshjen Shqiperi-Gjeorgji" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23410

Titulli: "(Emra Mashkullore &amp; Emra  Femerore)" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga Kuksjan_forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23409

Titulli: "Rritet qarkullimi i parasë jashtë sistemit bankar" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23408

Titulli: "Uni" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga ShadowOftheBest)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23407

Titulli: "Oscar Wilde, Dashuria dhe Grate: Aforizma" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23406

Titulli: "Vllaznia" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga GENTI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23404

Titulli: "Cilat janë shënjat e një kristiani të vërtetë?" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga The exorcist)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23401

Titulli: "Dhembet" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga Pogradecari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23400

Titulli: "Festa të traditës folklorike" (postuar 06-09-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23399

Titulli: "Cila është e vërteta?" (postuar 05-09-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23392

Titulli: "Klubi i Juventinave (Pjesa 2)" (postuar 05-09-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23391

Titulli: "Si ta ndalojm dukurin e mbrapsht te asimilimit te shqiptareve." (postuar 05-09-2003 nga bela70)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23388

Titulli: "Kur dhe Si u krijuan Dialektet e Shqipes?" (postuar 05-09-2003 nga pyetesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23387

Titulli: "Thirteen" (postuar 05-09-2003 nga une jam Z...)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23385

Titulli: "Londer Projektligji: Si mund të bëhen shqiptarët anglezë" (postuar 05-09-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23384

Titulli: "Londer: Projektligji:&quot;Pas krimit, azilantët e rregullt të riatdhesohen" (postuar 05-09-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23382

Titulli: "Presidenti Moisiu, nga garant ne peng i zgjedhjeve" (postuar 05-09-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23380

Titulli: "&quot;DINASTIA II'" (postuar 05-09-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23377

Titulli: "Si përfundoi Jezu Krishti?" (postuar 05-09-2003 nga pyetesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23370

Titulli: "Perkthyes ne Amerike" (postuar 05-09-2003 nga forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23365

Titulli: "Abdurrahim Buza" (postuar 05-09-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23364

Titulli: "Mendo Dhe Fol ..." (postuar 05-09-2003 nga BurimTopi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23361

Titulli: "Nje nate e vitit te ri!!" (postuar 05-09-2003 nga bani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23360

Titulli: "Hebrenjë populli i zgjedhur i Biblës, po shqiptarët ç'kërkojnë aty?" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23354

Titulli: "Krishterzimi dhe e vërteta" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23353

Titulli: "Kush do e Fitoj Kete Vit Kampionatin Shqiptar?" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23350

Titulli: "Kryetema: Kampionati Shqiptar" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23349

Titulli: "Shqiperi :egjiptiane: jeorgji" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23348

Titulli: "Me kthjelloni pak per Djallin/Shejtanin po deshet?" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga pyetesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23344

Titulli: "Humor nga jeta e perditeshme" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga une_e_dua_detin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23343

Titulli: "Manjani - Shqiperia 1:0!" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23342

Titulli: "Pabesi..." (postuar 04-09-2003 nga DJ KOSMONOVA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23341

Titulli: "funny comercials!!!" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga Ana18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23340

Titulli: "PDA per te shitur." (postuar 04-09-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23338

Titulli: "The Economist: PS, disfatë të thellë në zgjedhjet e tetorit" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23336

Titulli: "Tre zemërimet e poetit!..." (postuar 04-09-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23332

Titulli: "Happy hour ne Milano" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga Shaboni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23330

Titulli: "Feja islame dhe martesa brenda fisit" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23329

Titulli: "Si t'i zvogëloj fotografitë?" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga Bledari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23325

Titulli: "Vaj-Kuja Shqiptare" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23323

Titulli: "Klubi i Milanistave 3" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23317

Titulli: "Milan prek sërish majën e futbollit evropian" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga Bledari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23315

Titulli: "Ju përshëndet Beki nga Prishtina" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga beki25)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23313

Titulli: "nencmimi i muslimanefe dhe fyerja e tyre" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga islamway)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23311

Titulli: "Amerikanët me origjinë shqiptare" (postuar 04-09-2003 nga skampa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23307

Titulli: "Prezantimi im" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga SeXy_BiOnDe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23304

Titulli: "Të huajt &quot;pushtojnë&quot; Amerikën" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23303

Titulli: "Marsi - planeti i kuq!" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga ILovePejaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23297

Titulli: "A e din kush se cfarë ka ndodhur me Babadimrin?!" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga abetarja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23295

Titulli: "Kush do e fitoj F1" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga Blerim London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23293

Titulli: "Koncerti i Bujar Qamilit" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23291

Titulli: "Perse eshte e rendesishme kuzhina!" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga indrit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23285

Titulli: "Diktatori dhe Dijetari" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23280

Titulli: "A je ti kundershtar i prinderve" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23279

Titulli: "Per ke do te votoj une ne 12 tetor?" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga Bokerrima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23275

Titulli: "Kerkoj emra fëmijësh" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga Ada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23272

Titulli: "Foto Vip-ash shqiptarë jashtë atdheut" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga Enola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23268

Titulli: "Ora e Maleve" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23266

Titulli: "Demokracia dhe Islami" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23265

Titulli: "Kostandini &amp; Doruntina (ne Anglisht)" (postuar 03-09-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23264

Titulli: "Gjëagjëza" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23258

Titulli: "Vorea Ujko" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23256

Titulli: "Enver Gjerqeku" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23255

Titulli: "Pershendetje Studenteve ne YORKU.CA&quot;Kanada&quot;" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23241

Titulli: "flasin dijetaret e kohes per 72 grupet e humburatek muslimanet" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga islamway)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23238

Titulli: "Londer: Shqiptaret zoterojne trafikun e droges" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23237

Titulli: "Na tradhëtoi apo e tradhëtuam Mirela Manjanin?!" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23217

Titulli: "Napoleon Bonaparti, perandori me origjinë arbëreshe" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga shoku_sar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23212

Titulli: "Fashistat Grekë do ndërtojnë shkollë në Korcë" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga Khalid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23209

Titulli: "UNICEF: Shqiperia ne 10 vjet, 100 mije prostituta" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23208

Titulli: "Keni frike nga plakja ??" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga Ingenuous)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23206

Titulli: "Endërrat" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23205

Titulli: "Armata Kombëtare Shqiptare" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga Faik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23201

Titulli: "Luftime Në Zonën E Karadakut Në Kumanovë" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga Faik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23200

Titulli: "Pejgamberi Muhammed" (postuar 02-09-2003 nga altini55)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23198

Titulli: "Gjërat që i bëjmë në jetë dhe qëllimi i tyre" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23193

Titulli: "French songs" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23192

Titulli: "Pyetje: Cfare Dini Per Profetin Xhoshua???" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga ABIGAIL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23191

Titulli: "Humor:11 Vjecari" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Pamelaa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23190

Titulli: "Nje ze ne qiell" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Ars)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23187

Titulli: "Cilën këngë po dëgjoni në këto momente?" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23185

Titulli: "Unë jam BUFU" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga bufu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23183

Titulli: "Vdekja e Perendimit!" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Captain Albania)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23182

Titulli: "Simplicius Simplicissimus" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Pedro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23181

Titulli: "Nderron jete Charles Bronson ." (postuar 01-09-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23178

Titulli: "A ju pëlqen të keni tatoo në trupin tuaj?" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga tom)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23177

Titulli: "Prezantoj miken time miss_blue" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Code-Cracker)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23176

Titulli: "Filloj zbatimi i Marrveshjes se Ohrit ne Maqedoni" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23173

Titulli: "Te    Droguarit" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga eris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23172

Titulli: "FIKS FARE (sezoni i dyte)" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga aldon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23168

Titulli: "Ai, ajo dhe ata plus një" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23167

Titulli: "Dikush më futet në kompjuterin tim. Si ka mundësi?" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga panbruk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23162

Titulli: "serite me te mira filmike te te gjitha kohrave" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23160

Titulli: "Bankat, më zemërgjera në kreditimin e klientëve" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23157

Titulli: "Vogëlushja e dënuar me vdekje nga varfëria" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23156

Titulli: "Osiruz me vëllezërit dhe motrën" (postuar 01-09-2003 nga Osiruz)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23151

Titulli: "Per studentet qe jane ne universitet." (postuar 31-08-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23148

Titulli: "Lexojeni, po mos ja tregoni armikut." (postuar 31-08-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23144

Titulli: "Futbolli" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23141

Titulli: "Fillon Kampionati Shqiptar !" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23140

Titulli: "Keni menduar ndonjehere te ktheheni ne Shqiperi?" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23138

Titulli: "Arti Kultura  dhe Paganizmi" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23137

Titulli: "Dëshirimi dhe Dashuria" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga shkodrane82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23136

Titulli: "Albumi im. Pamje nga shëtitjet nëpër atdhe." (postuar 31-08-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23135

Titulli: "Syri dhe Veshi!!" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga shkodrane82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23133

Titulli: "Sigurim ne pun" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga Jase)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23130

Titulli: "Logo" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga Pogradecari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23129

Titulli: "Opozita: &quot;Eja me ne!&quot;" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23125

Titulli: "Muslimanja e se nesermes" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23124

Titulli: "Ska ne bote me te mire sesa ti o NENA ime" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23123

Titulli: "Islami Apo Krishterimi" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23119

Titulli: "I kemi ndonje borxh Greqise?!" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga bani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23115

Titulli: "Album Kujtimi : &quot;Backstreet Boys&quot;" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23114

Titulli: "Islami Apo Idhujtaria" (postuar 31-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23111

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Cilen force politike do te votonit ?
 o 'PS+PA' (1 vota)
 o 'PD+PR+PLD' (1 vota)
 o 'PDR' (0 vota)
 o 'PLL' (0 vota)
 o 'PBK' (0 vota)
 o 'PAD' (0 vota)
 o 'PDK' (0 vota)
 o 'Asnjeren' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23482

Sondazh: Cila nga keto lende ju pelqejn me shume?
 o 'Matematik' (5 vota)
 o 'Histori' (2 vota)
 o 'Gjuhe' (1 vota)
 o 'Biologji' (2 vota)
 o 'Kimi' (1 vota)
 o 'Fizik' (4 vota)
 o 'Gjeografi' (2 vota)
 o 'Fiskulture' (0 vota)
 o 'Gjuhe e huaj' (2 vota)
 o 'Te tjere' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=&threadid=483

Sondazh: Kush do E Fitoj kete Vit Kampionatin Shqiptar?
 o 'Tirana' (1 vota)
 o 'Dinamo' (1 vota)
 o 'Partizani' (0 vota)
 o 'Teuta' (0 vota)
 o 'Vllaznia' (1 vota)
 o 'Asnjera Prej Ketyre' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23350

Sondazh: Sa pike do grumbulloje kombetarja jone me Gjeorgjine?
 o '6' (1 vota)
 o '4' (0 vota)
 o '3' (0 vota)
 o '2' (0 vota)
 o '1' (0 vota)
 o '0' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23348

Sondazh: Kampjoni i ardhshem i botes ne F1 kush do jet?
 o 'Shumaker' (0 vota)
 o 'Raikone' (1 vota)
 o 'montoia' (0 vota)
 o 'R shumaker' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23293

Sondazh: Keni Menduar te Ktheheni ne Shqiperi?
 o 'PO' (11 vota)
 o 'JO' (0 vota)
 o 'ASNJEHERE' (0 vota)
 o 'DISAHERE' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23138

Sondazh: Me merrni krahun, me merrni kemben, por jo...
 o 'te kuqin e buzeve' (2 vota)
 o 'manikyrin' (0 vota)
 o 'lapsin e syve/vetullave' (2 vota)
 o 'foundation (qe fsheh imperfeksionet ne lekure)' (3 vota)
 o 'kremin zbutes' (1 vota)
 o 'shkelqim buzesh' (1 vota)
 o 'mascara per qerpiket' (3 vota)
 o 'Pfff... une jam yll vete! C'me duhet makiazhi?' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22956

Sondazh: Si mendoni per ndeshjet e rradhes te kombetares sone me Gjeorgjine ?
 o 'Besoj se do fitojme !' (5 vota)
 o 'Nuk do fitojme !' (0 vota)
 o 'Do humbim !' (2 vota)
 o 'Se di !' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22730

Sondazh: Cilit komunitet fetar i perkisni?
 o 'Musliman' (66 vota)
 o 'Orthodoks' (34 vota)
 o 'Katolik' (18 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (6 vota)
 o 'Jam ateist' (9 vota)
 o 'Besoj ne Zot, s'kam fe' (38 vota)
 o 'Nuk besoj ne Zot' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22176

Sondazh: Çfarë do t'ju shtynte për t'u kthyer në trojet e baballarëve tanë?
 o '1. Rrëzimi i poshtetit Socialist në RSH/Pavarësia e Dardanisë.' (4 vota)
 o '2. Ringritja e sistemit të Drejtësisë anembanë trojeve shqiptare.' (14 vota)
 o '3. Hyrja e papritur e Republikës së Shqipërisë në B.E.' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22151


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

08-09:
 o taekwon-do (15) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3402

08-09:
 o gejsi (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1179

08-09:
 o markos (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1533

08-09:
 o Arenaa (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2045

08-09:
 o vlonjatja001 (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9923

08-09:
 o KilleR (15) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3379

08-09:
 o mr t (36) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3697

08-09:
 o shezai (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3967
 o selua (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3977

08-09:
 o Bernardi (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4283

08-09:
 o joel (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9814

08-09:
 o kloard (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5464

08-09:
 o VERVO FR (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8037
 o adi44 (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6783

08-09:
 o Bega (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7547

08-09:
 o Korab (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7757

08-09:
 o Leonard Skynard (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9494

08-09:
 o Nexhat Q (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9930

09-09:
 o ermal - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=425
 o HERA - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=864
 o gabi098 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1071

09-09:
 o Hulkamania Boy (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1143

09-09:
 o Kenan (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1273

09-09:
 o sabri rexha (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2014

09-09:
 o darkstyle (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3015

09-09:
 o jemi_ne (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3189

09-09:
 o morphox (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3373

09-09:
 o riku (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3526

09-09:
 o onco - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3661

09-09:
 o sidrit (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3831


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 02-09-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 92 Anetare te rinj
 o 111 Tema te reja
 o 2,621 Postime te reja
 o 5 Sondazhe te reja

----------

